# Requirements for breeding?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This is going to be a different spin on the whole "requirements for breeding" thing. What requirements do you think a _person_ should pass if they want to breed and do it well? 

I personally think that someone who wants to breed should first have to whelp, raise, and find good homes for a rescue litter. That'll dampen a lot of people's enthusiasm right there.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I also think that a person should have titled a dog in at least one dog sport. Not because the title is important, but because the path to the title is. You learn so much about yourself -- stick-to-it-ness, planning, ability to deal with pressure, etc.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm with Daphne - not only that, but they should first have entered a sport with a dog that they _thought_ was the bee's knees and worked their fanny off to title, and then done the same thing with a dog that WAS in actuallity what the breed was supposed to be and have first hand experience in the difference, so they will know what to look for and understand why hands-on experience is so important.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They should spend years learning about, living with, working, training, reading about, learning about the history, working with, training, yes titling, watching, listening, learning about, learning about, learning about (hmmmmmm, I think I am stuck) the German Shepherd Dog. It might even be good for them to work with other breeds and get to know some of the differences so they can better understand this breed and make sure it is THIS breed they want to produce and not another in GSD clothing. 

I am not one of those that thinks people "need to start somewhere" and just start breeding while learning along the way. Just like I don't think a brain surgeon should learn on the job.  Learn first. Become educated first. Then, and only then, will you do service to this breed.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I think the best breeders start out as dog owners who train, work and title their dogs and eventually they become interested in breeding. They evolve. Eventually they take the knowledge they have about the breed and the different bloodlines, and start to search for the pup who may grow up to be the perfect brood bitch for their foundation...and if she isn't "the one" they try again. 

To me, someone who has never titled a dog or someone who hasn't been actively involved in performance or obedience isn't going to know as much about the different bloodlines as someone who spends their life going to shows, talking to other breeders etc. Being around the different bloodlines and seeing them in action seems like the best way to learn and eventually develop your own bloodline.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think there is a little difference between a brian surgeon and a breeder-If I ever need a brian surgeon I hope they have experience-but even they have to learn somewhere along the way. So who knows- Hope I get the one with experience but I might not

There is a whole list of "shoulds" whatever I think the buyer determines that. As for being a service to the breed I personally admire breeders who state that not every dog they have breed is perfect. I am really tired of perfect


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the breeders that are trying to accomplish perfect when they breed.


----------

